# Opportunity calls from Craigslist



## cyclonic (Jan 16, 2015)

So, it's going to be a good weather week to get the first cutting Alfalfa out here in Iowa.

I put an ad in Craigslist to sell my first cutting. I have been getting calls from a guy in Louisiana, who says he wants to buy it truckload at a time. Claims he is a hay dealer for the race and show horse industry, and likes to buy up here because of quality. He says his driver will pay cash on pickup. Wants me to send him pics of the hay before baling, and also the address to figure his shipping costs.

I'm no rookie to craigslist. So far, he seems legit. Most scammers won't email, text, and also call. And most won't pay cash on pickup. If I get his name and address... should I make a deal? Anybody else ever dealt with situations like this, selling "non-local"?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Cash in hand before loading!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

If it sounds as though he speaks decent English, and has a legitimate phone number, trust your gut and see where it goes. I have never sold something long distance on CL but have made multiple purchases from there long distance. Google is an amazing search engine.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Have a backup plan, and only accept cash. Maybe invest in one of those felt bill checker pens?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd ask for references.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If his drivers show up with cash you are good to go. Just count the cash before loading.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Google is your friend.Check and see if you can look up civil court cases in his state,I can in Mn.Every person I've had problems with has multiple small claims cases against them.

Type in his name and address you would be surprised what comes up.And if nothing at all comes up I'd be Leary also.

Heck could be a guy livening in his parents basement setting the market for Lousiana,lol.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I've had fellows like that. I would proceed with the sale. Similarily, I only do cash or certified check before the hay is loaded for any first time sales. Best of luck...cash talks.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Sell alot through criegslist. Started my buss that way. Cash ONLY!!! No cert cks or money orders. Those can be fake all day long. Send picts to make sure everyone is on same page. Be very honest and demand the same from him and all will be fine. Make sure hay sits for 30 days before you ship it down there weather down there does not let hay cure correctly must be cured up here first. And like I said cash only and before you load


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Have all details about quality and the pickup process and if some bales don't suit when opened. Don't be so sure if you get cash its over and done unless of course it is the last load you want to sell . When the guy gets the second or third load ALWAYS GET THE CASH BEFORE YOU LOAD . Do

nt ask me how I know


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Guy near here many of you heard of sells used tractors , Sold a tractor agreed he would load it and head west on turn pike meet up with the buyer who was headed east get paid $30k cash . The only word the buyer knew was cash . Ended up $30k counterfeit money . Tracked the guy down got police involved the guy was trash and a thief he lied and they never got any money


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds fishy to me . I can't see him buying hay for his race horse customers out of the FIELD from some one he doesn't know . Just my pennies worth .


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

cyclonic said:


> So, it's going to be a good weather week to get the first cutting Alfalfa out here in Iowa.
> 
> I put an ad in Craigslist to sell my first cutting. I have been getting calls from a guy in Louisiana, who says he wants to buy it truckload at a time. Claims he is a hay dealer for the race and show horse industry, and likes to buy up here because of quality. He says his driver will pay cash on pickup. Wants me to send him pics of the hay before baling, and also the address to figure his shipping costs.
> 
> I'm no rookie to craigslist. So far, he seems legit. Most scammers won't email, text, and also call. And most won't pay cash on pickup. If I get his name and address... should I make a deal? Anybody else ever dealt with situations like this, selling "non-local"?


I had 2 seperate individuals play that exact same thing on me last year. One was coming with a 48 foot dry box and a crew to load it out, the other wanted pictures and 1000 bales. I sent the pics and told the guy with the tractor trailer and crew there was plenty of room for him to drive* in the barn and load*.

neither materalized, No loss. I would have probably gotten stiffed anyway. CL is all about window shopping and bartering, not real business. I do sell a lot on CL and Backpage but I plainly state the terms and everything is on appointment. You get 15 minutes late and I'm not there and the barn has ADT and it's on. I quit playingyears ago. One, I'm too old and two, I have no patience with idiots.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> Sounds fishy to me . I can't see him buying hay for his race horse customers out of the FIELD from some one he doesn't know . Just my pennies worth .


If it's too good to be true...It probably isn't.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

cyclonic said:


> So, it's going to be a good weather week to get the first cutting Alfalfa out here in Iowa.
> 
> I put an ad in Craigslist to sell my first cutting. I have been getting calls from a guy in Louisiana, who says he wants to buy it truckload at a time. Claims he is a hay dealer for the race and show horse industry, and likes to buy up here because of quality. He says his driver will pay cash on pickup. Wants me to send him pics of the hay before baling, and also the address to figure his shipping costs.
> 
> I'm no rookie to craigslist. So far, he seems legit. Most scammers won't email, text, and also call. And most won't pay cash on pickup. If I get his name and address... should I make a deal? Anybody else ever dealt with situations like this, selling "non-local"?


What was his name? I've had a guy from Lafayette, LA calling me about alfalfa. Says he has been buying hay from another guy in IL but he's temporarily out of alfalfa. The guy tells me he bought 400 bales and has been selling it to horse trainers and has about 100 bales left. He wants me to call him back when the alfalfa we baled a few weeks ago is cured enough to ship. Says he only pays cash. I checked up on him on the web, seems legit but I didn't think about the possibility of dealing with counterfeit money. He contacted me initially through our Facebook page earlier in the year and he wanted cheap hay back then. Now, he seems to accept the price I have to offer. You've got me doubting this guy again....hmmmmm.

Update 6/10/15: He calls me a few days after I told him the hay would be cured enough to ship in a week or so to ask if we could ship the hay. The earlier phone call he definitely wanted to wait for the hay to be ready and he already had a guy lined up to pick up the hay. He never gave me a reason why he changed his plans on getting the hay. I called him back with a freight quote and he backed away a bit. I guess he thought we'd ship it for free. Now its been 3 days since I last heard from him but he did say he was going to check around some more. If you can't keep your storylines straight, you might as well give up. Boss says I've spent way too much time with this guy. I think I'm cutting the rope with this guy. Good news, I got a call from another fellow in LA and his company is legit and they already paid for the hay and coming to pick it up today.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

cash up front, like someone said get one of those felt pens to make sure its legit paper.

get the lisence number of the driver and all the info off the truck, take some pictures of the unit. it can all seem legit and come back to burn you down the road too.

but go with your gut, if your not comfortable with it dont do it. thats the nice thing about this industry is we can refuse to do business with who ever you want right, hate to not have a sale but if your not keen on it then your not keen on it.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

AaronQ said:


> cash up front, like someone said get one of those felt pens to make sure its legit paper.
> 
> get the lisence number of the driver and all the info off the truck, take some pictures of the unit. it can all seem legit and come back to burn you down the road too.
> 
> but go with your gut, if your not comfortable with it dont do it. thats the nice thing about this industry is we can refuse to do business with who ever you want right, hate to not have a sale but if your not keen on it then your not keen on it.


Good ideas, AaronQ. The guy that has been calling me changes his storyline around a bit. He may just be a small time broker selling out of the back of his pickup truck or he could be something more of a shyster. We sell to large multi-million dollar horse farms as well to small 1 or 2 horse people. After a while, you kind of get a feel for a person. My spidey senses are a bit heightened with the guy I've been talking to lately.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

There is a Terri lady from NJ who calls quite often similar story line. She never shows. Clme to thi k of it more Craigslisters dont show than doe


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> Cash in hand before loading!


This. 10-4.


----------



## cyclonic (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the help, people. I have been getting several calls from legit folks, buying smaller quantities but also willing to pass my name on to their friends. So, I'd rather build my business that way! I'll pass on the fishy folks, and stick with the slightly more local! Plus a little profit from me delivering.

First cutting went well here, have some nice tender alfalfa squares! Now, on to the second cutting, and the straw in July!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

There are good people out there that do business like that. I can't tell you how many loads I have bought sight unseen via mailed check or wire transfer. I have also sold hundreds of loads the same way. Some people don't have the time to drive 12+ hours to look at hay they just send a driver and take the sellers word, you might burn me but it'll only be once. I can't see that you have anything to loose in this situation if you represented your product accurately.


----------

